# Oris - When Did They Become "Expensive"



## Adarmo (Mar 1, 2011)

I've just been to see my Dad who is a retired jeweller.

I told him I was thinking of buying an Oris and he said that he used to sell them (many years ago) and they used to be a cheap watch and that he didn't know how they managed to suddenly raise the prices so much.

What happened, were they taken over or just moved up market ?

Can they justify their prices in real terms ?

The modern ones appear to be nice watches but then so do Â£200 Seikos.


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

I can't answer your question but they have become more expensive since March 1st and friends of oris are no longer allowed to ship outside of Oceania


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm not sure on pricing, I've read nothing but great things about Oris, but never come remotely close to purchasing one. I don't understand it. There are various models I quite like, but never to the extent that I have parted with any cash. It's one of those that I can't really put my finger on what the turn off is...


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Walnuts said:


> ... and friends of oris are no longer allowed to ship outside of Oceania


um ?


----------



## mercuryus (Feb 4, 2011)

If you don't mind going vintage; you can still get the anti-shocks, usually 17-21 jewells, for good value. Only thing is, the case on some are quite small so just double check all dimensions before going for one.

But I love their new models; and would happily pay the current price; specially the TT1 Diver!


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Like most of the traditional Swiss manufacturers Oris stopped making run of the mill watches during the late eighties. By the mid 90's they were sponsoring film stars[Harrison Ford].

Always a good sign of how expensive something is

steve


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

stevieb said:


> Like most of the traditional Swiss manufacturers Oris stopped making run of the mill watches during the late eighties. By the mid 90's they were sponsoring film stars[Harrison Ford].
> 
> Always a good sign of how expensive something is
> 
> steve


Coupled with the fact that they are now GOOD.

They make reliable, sturdy and attractive watches, as opposed to the older pieces that were always a step behind in reliability terms. (my humble opinion!)

I've had a couple of vintage Oris watches - never been overly impressed.

Had my mates TT1 for a weekend and didn't wanna give it back!!

It was a brave move moving into the crowded mid/high range Swiss sports market, so they are in a bracket competing with Tag Heuer, Hamilton, Longines and such, as well as Omega and Breitling to an extent. They are more than holding their own though!

The raise in quality is directly linked to a bump in price.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

This is my vintage one, The Oris company used to be called Siro, that's Oris backwards......... :smartass:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

harryblakes7 said:


> This is my vintage one, The Oris company used to be called Siro, that's Oris backwards......... :smartass:


Nice Harry... I lie that - what does it date to and what is the size?


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

desmondus rotundus said:


> Walnuts said:
> 
> 
> > ... and friends of oris are no longer allowed to ship outside of Oceania
> ...


If you have a look on their forum under the title Major news by Rob there is a multi page thread on it. I have one currently enroute but that will be the only purchase I make from them


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> harryblakes7 said:
> 
> 
> > This is my vintage one, The Oris company used to be called Siro, that's Oris backwards......... :smartass:
> ...


Thanks...... it is 36mm wide and sits on an 18mm strap. It dates from about the mid 40's i think. I got it from Brum watch fair ages ago, paid Â£25 for it, I stripped it cleaned it up, oiled and polished and now it goes nicely, i love the hands and the fancy lugs, some of the chrome has come of the case, i may get it re-chromed one day............


----------



## Adarmo (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

It was a TT1 or maybe a Big Crown model I was interested in.


----------



## MattG (Jul 24, 2010)

stevieb said:


> Like most of the traditional Swiss manufacturers Oris stopped making run of the mill watches during the late eighties. By the mid 90's they were sponsoring film stars[Harrison Ford].
> 
> Always a good sign of how expensive something is
> 
> steve


I thought Harrison Ford was sponsored by Hamilton?


----------



## Adarmo (Mar 1, 2011)

If I was aware of any brand sponsoring anyone I'd be less likely to buy it.

(I'm sure many brands sponsor people but I'm blissfully unaware of it)

I saw a "Michael Owen" watch on Ebay and that put me right off.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

I don't think there's much wrong with Oris, they compete with the 'big names' quite successfuly in the current market and still make the 'date pointer' that they've made for years like mine below;


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Since Oris got taken over by a company with a parts bin and a marketing budget.:wink1:

Some of the old ones were rudimentary, some not. The new ones are from the parts bin, and very tasty.


----------



## Top Cat (Feb 24, 2011)

Their motto is 'real watches for real people' so that hints that they are still focused on value for money, all be it in the mid range area. The TT1 is very nice indeed.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Walnuts said:


> desmondus rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > Walnuts said:
> ...


That's very sad. I can't help feeling that this kind of move will only harm their sales in the longer term. The world is moving towards Internet-based selling, even for so-called luxury brands. To try and regionalise the Internet is simply absurd and backward looking.

I understand the luxury vendors' motivation for trying to reduce the grey market by culling ADs (e.g. Swatch Group) or by regionlising their retailers' Internet selling but it's rather silly and shortsighted. It is counter to the natural direction of the market as a whole. They should really be pleased for any outlet they can find, regardless of retail price or region. If this anti-competive market segmentation works at all it is only be because certain geogeaphical regions (i.e. far east) are very buoyant compared to the world as a whole at the moment but this will not last.


----------



## Adarmo (Mar 1, 2011)

Stan said:


> Since Oris got taken over by a company with a parts bin and a marketing budget.:wink1:


Who took them over and when ?

Thanks


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Sorry if i made it look like i was against the change in their direction.

Or knocking their achivements, certainally not. They offer exceptional value and exceed expectation on all counts.

Here's mine mid-size big crown, date pointer.










This is very special because my wife bought it for me as a surprise birthday present about 15 years ago.

The guilloche sun burst dial looks fantastic in the flesh.

steve


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Adarmo said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Since Oris got taken over by a company with a parts bin and a marketing budget.:wink1:
> ...


Oris are an independent watch company.

Some time ago, they were part of a group that went on to become Swatch but they bought out of it.

They use ETA movements (as do Tudor, Breitling, IWC, Chronoswiss, Omega etc. :wink2: ).

Certainly not a 'parts bin' outfit.

Cheers


----------



## Adarmo (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

dapper said:


> Oris are an independent watch company.
> 
> Some time ago, they were part of a group that went on to become Swatch but they bought out of it.
> 
> ...


To say that IWC & Breitling 'use' ETA movements, is a bit misleading. Like saying Rolls-Royce uses Citroen Chassis.

IWC & Breitling used an ETA movement to base their own movements on, with multiple alterations / improvements. Just like Rolls did with Citroen for its own version of hydraulic suspension.

Anyway Oris doesn't use ETA movements any more, in fact no one does unless they are part of the Swatch Group

IWMagazine


----------



## Cameron (Mar 2, 2011)

In regards to shipping outside of Oceania you also may find that they are restricted in doing to because they have signed an agreement with a reseller to be their sole non-domestic market. Meaning that, they will only sell to one particular buyer. Whom this buyer is - i dont know.

Now i dont know this for a fact - but its my best educated guess.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Its economics and market forces in play.

People will pay higher prices for perceived quality, so Oris have jumped on the bandwagon pioneered by Rolex.


----------



## mercuryus (Feb 4, 2011)

Adarmo said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Since Oris got taken over by a company with a parts bin and a marketing budget.:wink1:
> ...


From what I understand, Oris is now actually independant; as they broke their ties with ASUAG in the early 80's. ASUAG bought the Company back in the 70's, but their strategy failed to have a direct impact in the Market-- basically, they lost their identity for awhile.

I'm just glad they're not owned by the Richemont Group!


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

Cameron said:


> In regards to shipping outside of Oceania you also may find that they are restricted in doing to because they have signed an agreement with a reseller to be their sole non-domestic market. Meaning that, they will only sell to one particular buyer. Whom this buyer is - i dont know.
> 
> Now i dont know this for a fact - but its my best educated guess.


I'm not quite sure I get what you mean, but there are 4 oris Ads in Brisbane alone from what I read over there, so they won't the the sole supplier. Oris is for some reason cracking down on internet sales, probably hoping to secure their regional ADs, the problem is a lot of ADs simply charge too much. The Oris watch I posted, I saved over â‚¬500 by buying from Friends of Oris, I simply wouldn't have paid the price my AD wanted and would have gone with another watch instead.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

bobbymonks said:


> Anyway Oris doesn't use ETA movements any more, in fact no one does unless they are part of the Swatch Group
> 
> IWMagazine


Oris and many other non-Swatch companies still use ETA movements (as well as others like Sellita etc.) :yes:

Although the Swatch Group has stopped selling ebauches they still supply completed assembled movements. In the past, companies, IWC for example, bought the ebauches and did the modifications in-house. Now, they get ETA to do the modifications and buy the complete assembled movements. IWC makes a case and installs in the movement.

Nowadays if a non-Swatch company wants to modify an ETA movement in-house they have to buy the complete movement & dissemble it themselves.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

bobbymonks said:


> ... Anyway Oris doesn't use ETA movements any more, in fact no one does unless they are part of the Swatch Group
> 
> IWMagazine


I guess I should crack open my O&Ws and Steinhart again to see WTH is in them. Sure looked like ETAs when last I looked.


----------

